# Pic of my son with this years Trophies



## Ridge_Runner (Aug 23, 2013)

All these where taken in Murray or Whitfield County. 
The buck had a final gross score of 160 and 5/8 & netted 150 an 7/8. It is the new # 8 buck all time in Murray County via GON records and was in a tie for #21 in this years FAB 40.   

The Black Duck he got the last day of season. 

He got his first turkey this year and didn't slow down filling his tags he ended season with a double beard bird.  

Not too bad for 14 year old.  Like i told him he better hang on tight to that golden horseshoe he has so i don't find it! 
But I am proud to have been with him and helped him along the way and nothing will ever make me happier than hunting with my kids. 
Just wanted to share this cause well I am one proud Dad.


----------



## sowega hunter (Aug 23, 2013)

That's quite an accomplishment!!!!! I know you have got to be PROUD!!


----------



## Canyon (Aug 23, 2013)

Well done and great trophies!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2013)

man yeah!!!!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## marknga (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 24, 2013)

WoW!  What a year!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Mountainbuck (Aug 24, 2013)

Dalton utilities buck right ??


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 24, 2013)

congrats


----------



## Hoss (Aug 26, 2013)

Tell that young man congrats.  Awesome.

Hoss


----------



## huntfish (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats.....


----------



## firehuntfish (Aug 31, 2013)

Heck man, That's an incredible run for anyone...! Congratulations! There's nothing I like to see more than families hunting together. Can you imagine how bright the future would be if every parent took their kids hunting and fishing....?


----------



## Redbone4 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Trophies*

Awesome Post and Awesome trophies, you should be a proud Pop.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 9, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Sep 14, 2013)

That's awesome, & very nice buck!


----------

